# Feeding a raw diet??



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone feed their dogs a RAW diet? I have done ALOT of research & there is just so much evidence on how its so good for your dogs (as long as you do it right). I know most 'commercial' food is terrible and I know you have to be careful & really know what you are doing. Any input/info would be great!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I have my nursing momma on raw~
I use Natures Variety frozen raw medallions (and just this week got the Primal brand of frozen raw.) I think I like the Natures Variety brand better~It is nutritionally complete with veggies and fruit mixed in. I don't have to feed her anything else (although she does get Natural Balance in a roll left out for her midnight snack overnight). She has super fat healthy puppies, tons of milk, she has not lost any weight, her poops are firm, even right after delivery...when after her litter last year she got the runs for a few days.
I feel confident that she is getting the benfits of raw, without the scare of bones. Plus I feel like I can be clean and sterile with feeding her this way. (no chance of bacteria getting where it shouldn't be) I feed it to her on a paper plate, then throw the paper plate away when she is done, and wash my hands. I love it and so does she!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

On top of the great information I'm sure you'll get here, there are also lots of yahoo groups on RAW or BARF feeding.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, I have read those websites also. Great information there. I was really interested in all of your personal experiences.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Great, I wasn't sure if you knew about them or not, so I thought I would mention it.

I can't bring myself to do RAW, but all the dogs I've personally known on it have done great.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I know. Just the thought feeding your dogs raw chicken & raw bones etc.. goes against everything we are taught, doesnt it.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes!!

Mine is more of the ewww factor because I can just see my kids getting all the germs all over the house, etc. I have a mommy brain that works things out in the wierdest ways.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Plus I feel like I can be clean and sterile with feeding her this way. (no chance of bacteria getting where it shouldn't be)


Are you sure about this? Everything I was taught at a nutrition seminar said that e coli is still shed from the face of the dog as well as where they eliminate. The bacteria is still being spread if it is in the raw food.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well so far so good. I have 5 dogs and 4 puppies, my self, hubby and two kids. So far no one has gotten sick. I would think if e-coli was a problem, we would have seen some type of flare up or reaction to it by now. I have been feeding her raw for almost 4 months. (I even have a poop eating dog and I have seen no problems, yes sometimes it even eats the mommas poops, eewwww!!). There are people out there who have been feeding raw for years with no outbreak of e-coli. In fact, I can't think of a single story that I have heard about a dog getting sick from feeding raw (when it is fed properly with proper handling/clean up). Yet I have heard story after story of dogs getting sick on kibble.
Just like feeding dry kibble, or homecooked, or raw. What works for one person is not going to work for someone else. I could never do the "true" raw that some people feed (chicken necks, raw bones, raw beef flank etc). It's so easy for me to take the medalions out of the freezer, thaw overnight, un-chill them in the microwave and feed them to her. She gobbles them right up!
I like the results I am seeing with raw, so I will continue feeding it to her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh no, that's not what I meant. Bacteria can still live without anyone getting sick. Just as we have to be careful when cutting raw meats on our kitchen counters, most of us don't get sick. The potential is still there. I had a speaker up at U.C. Davis caution us on the bacterias that are shed from raw feeding on the faces of dogs and in their elimination areas. 

When you said there was no chance of bacteria getting where it shouldn't be, it sounded like you had newer information than the nutrition speaker gave.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess my answer would be that yes, bacteria is everywhere. That's part of life. Dogs have a different digestive tract than humans do. Their digestive tract is able to handle raw foods differently than humans. They also have saliva that is capable of handling raw foods, and I believe I read somewhere that their saliva will neutralize the bacteria left on their mouths.
And as my dogs human mommy, I take every precaution to keep us all healthy. I wash my hands before preparing her food. I don't let any of the raw touch the ground. I wash all utensils and my hands again after I feed her. 
I scoop poop frequently and bleach my back patio on a regular basis. I do everything I can to keep us happy and healthy. I haven't had any problems, nor have I heard of anyone else having problems with feeding raw. I think the benefits far outweigh the risks.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I feed Evo dry food and I add my own cooked chicken. I actually make chicken soup with carrots, celery, sweet potatoes or whatever veggies I have on hand. My kids love it and so do the dogs.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know people who feed raw food and they are very happy with it .. Asta's nanny a vet tech swore by it .. 
I asked two vets and they both said the same thing - quality control and the risk of bacterial conatamination .. 
Cosmos vet did not recommend it - they had too many problems with dogs getting ill and removing bones ..
Based on what has happened recently with dog food I am just leary of quality control in amy kind of pet food . I am not that well informed on it but at this point I am not comfortable taking any unnecessary risk .. I am even nervous about the chicken I buy and I try and buy the freshest I can but really there are no guarantees any more ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Would anyone know if giving raw, frozen patties/medallions along with their usual kibble/cooked meat would do any good? My pet food shop just got a freezer and are now selling the raw stuff, I think it's "Prairie" something...?? 
Anyway, I'm thinking I might like to buy a bit, offer it for one meal out of every 3, 4 or whatever. 

Is that even worth it? Does anyone use the raw foods as a supplement, rather than their main source of nutrition?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

When feeding raw, you aren't suppose to mix it with kibble. It takes the dogs digestive track longer to process processed kibble then it does raw and it isn't as healthy for them. I would not recommend it. There are a lot of good books and web sites on feeding raw, the do's and the don'ts.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Kathy! I'll check them out.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty's breeder was feeding EVO and the Prairie raw stuff. She said she liked the prairied because it didn't have big chunks of bone like some of the other brands. We continued with the EVO, but not the raw stuff, so I don't have any personal experience with it, but she was feeding kibble and raw diet together successfully.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

When Jasper was going through I won't eat anything phase (even my home cooked food) I broke down and got the Natures Variety raw medallions-- I couldn't bring myself to do them raw - so I nuked them -- all those puppy kisses. I think it kept him going through a time he was really not eating. (rabbit was his favorite) Since Cash he is eating kibble again. every now and then I toss in some of the Nature's Variety.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I started to feed Tripp Natures Variety raw medallions last week & so far he LOVES them! He has never eaten like that before & he is always wanting more(which i dont give, of course). Dreamer took about 2 bites & refused to eat anymore.
Tripp (who only weighs 9lbs!) used to poop 5-6 times a day(not kidding). Now he only has to go a few times & they are much less in volume.
He was on Royal Canin IVD prescription dog food (why does duck & potatoes require a perscription ?) So they can charge you almost $60 for a case of it !! Sorry for my little rant. Plus it hasnt helped at all. I have also been using salmon oil on their food too.
But thats why i am trying different things to see if helps Tripp from scratching all the time. But i only want to feed the best that i can for him, regardless of cost.
So far, so good!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> But thats why i am trying different things to see if helps Tripp from scratching all the time.


 Shannon, you probably know this, but when changing foods, it will likely take a month or more of consistency before you find the culprit/cause or relief. You may want to consult a nutritionist (which your veterinarian should be able to refer for you).

If the scratching is caused by an allergy, you would need to eliminate all other treats and foods except for the one you have moved to in order to be sure that you have eliminated or identified the cause. (There are several good sites online for trying to identify a food allergy.) Identifying allergies can take many months of trials if you are searching for a food allergy. It costs a bit more, but an allergist may be a much faster route.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kimberly,

Thanks for your reply. We switched his food about 3 months ago. We also stopped feeding any snacks that had any grains, fillers(except potato) etc..
He has gotten better but i wanted to find something else to feed him. They just never liked it (a Hav trait, i know!).
I will check out a nutritionist if he does not improve. I know it can take along time to find the culprit. Thanks for your input  !


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I found that you reallly have to read the labels as well . Also when I am in stores they all ask if he can have a treat and I have to say No -- Now because of the health food scare people seem more undertanding but before that they would look at me strangely .
My dogs diet is fairly limited but they like it and they are doing well and that is what is important . It made such a difference getting another dog . Cosmo is not picky at all anymore . 
It is all about the competition .. He was so-oo picky when he was young . I cannot tell you how much dog food I threw away not to mention home cooked food made with fish and turkey .. 
I am not advocating this as I know for some people it is not an option but for me it helped with the feeding difficulty .. Not to mention he is a little sweetie and we all embraced him with open arms ..  
Elimination is the key in finding the allergen . Remember it is usuallly corn or wheat or some grain but there are others ..
I think a nutritionist is a great idea if you can find one but they are some good books out there as well if you do not have one in your immediate area


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shannon, I hope you find out what is causing it. Good luck!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I plan to put my two on a raw diet begining this week. I *think* I am going to ease into it by starting with a frozen raw food from Grandad's Pet Foods. It's a meat and bone diet that is ground fresh (California grown beef and chicken) and then frozen daily. I can get either a meat/bone or meat/bone/vegetable variety. I know ground bone does nothing to help their teeth so I will supplement with a bit of fresh boned meats until I am comfortable with a totally fresh raw diet. 

Susan


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have come quite the expert on reading labels. It takes me forever to go shopping for them. I have also learned a lot about foods on Whole-Dog-Journals website.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shannon, I just clicked on the link below your signature and really enjoyed reading about Tripp, esp. about how he was born. He's one tough cookie! He is so beautiful and seems to have such a lively personality. 

Read Dreamer's page too. They are lucky to have you and your hubby and I'll bet they're wonderful pets. They look adorable!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My bichon use to bite on her feet ALL the time to the point of making places that got infected. My vet put her on the PURINA VETERINARY DIET LA,LIMITED ANTIGENS. It has worked wonders....,she still does it some but I think it is a habit now(sort of like your kids biting their nails!) My maltese & Valentino eat it & love it. They tolerate it very well.....they all have firm stools & don't throw up. You might look into it. I have to get it from the vet. Seems these breeds can be very sensitive!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Marj, for reading about them. Dogphoria.com really is a cute & silly website for doglovers who love to take photos!

Vicki, 
They have been eating IVD limited dog food that you can only get at a vet. Its been about 3 months & he is a lot better. But neither one really likes it though. I have a tough time getting them to eat it. He loves Natures Variety Raw! I have NEVER seen him eat like that. Dreamer does not like it.Of course, he will probably turn his nose up at it in a few days  .


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Natures Variety Raw is what I feed also~ I tried a bag of a different brand (Primal) but I don't like it as much. It has a funky consistancy (I like that Natures Variety looks like raw meat, the Primal looks strange, almost dry like) plus it stiiiinks! So I will go back to the Natures Variety~


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Actually Katie, your earlier post is what made me look into Natures Variety. I researched it & saw that it was something i wanted to try for Tripp. Then I found it at a store in town. So far he LOVES it. He poops less often & much less volume too.
Have you tried their frozen raw bones? I havent been able to bring myself to feed them raw bones yet. But i keep reading how good they are for them (as long as they are monitored). MAybe someday. Anywhoo, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

No, I haven't done the raw bones yet. I am just not sure how you would sanitize after they ate the bones. I have two young kids, and I can't have them crawling around on the floor after a raw bone has been there. And I can't have them eat it outside, that's where my kids play ball etc. 
I am not sure how people do it with the raw bones.....anyone??
But again I am so pleased that Tripp likes the Natures Variety~ I got to meet him at the Nationals last year....he was a sweet cute puppy~


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was giving Ricky raw bones straight from the freezer for a while before Sammy came last month. He LOVED them and it would keep him busy gnawing for a long while. 

I don't have kids crawling around so wasn't worried about that. He had to eat it on his towel by the door, which I then threw in the wash once he was done. He often took the bone outside, but it was winter then, and it would even stay there for a day or two, with him going in and out playing, peeing and once in a while checking on his bone that he'd continue to gnaw. At below zero temps, I wasn't worried about germs!

When we got Sammy, it wasn't long before I got two bones out of the freezer to give them. Problem was that the dogs fought over whose bone was whose! Sammy wanted both of them!  Ricky would bark like mad and Sammy would get vicious and bare his teeth. I separated them, one indoors with his bone, the other one outside. It got complicated so I have only offered the bones that one time.  

With the warmer weather now and us walking around barefoot sometimes, I'm not keen on having raw meat on my deck!!  I think we'll wait for winter again to give them the raw bones. I do think it's great for them though, just wish I didn't have to worry about possible bacteria that could make us ill.


----------

